# 1st cobia 2014



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Just caught. Shayne Routh and Mark Butler on Shayne's Boat "Cetatea".


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Migrator off Pensacola Beach on a jig.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats. Did you guys ride by Pcola pier today? If so then we saw you.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You got'em day late. Nice going. I see the fever coming on!! Thanks for the pic.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jig slinging time!!!!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i know of at least 1 caught off destin today around 50


----------



## mbutle8805k (Feb 3, 2014)

*First Cobia 2014 Details Capt Mark Butler*

It was a perfect morning, light SE with clear skys. I knew someone was going to get the first Cobia of the year just only hope it would be us with several major players out looking. We turned out of Pensacola pass about 9am and started looking. Saw some clean water, small brown turtles and jellyfish. Fished all the way to Porotifino, saw about a dozen boats looking, Team Outcast, Full Pull were in attendance. 

On the way back to the pass I gave the pier the big zero sign. We were almost to the pass and I started breaking everything down, pulling squid off jigs and unhooked the eel. Shayne got inside the bar and I came out of the tower putting the rods away, just about that time I hear FISH. At this point we did not even have a rod in the tower. I grabbed a jig rod and got back in the tower, on the beach now very close to the mud / tide line a Cobia. I tossed the jig and went just about 10' past the fish started reeling and got it in his face he rolled on the jig and I started jacking him up. People on the beach watching the fish started to go under the boat, Shayne powered the boat and we got the fish back behind the boat. We got out of the tower and I passed the rod to Shayne and started looking for the net. After a short fight we had a 35" Cobia flopping on the deck. 

After some high fives we were off to the Paradise Bar to celebrate! Great day to not be at work!

Capt Mark Butler


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Great job, cpt! I'll be down the first week of April to bag me one!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish..... Here is a post from 03-16-14 ( thought this was the 1st. Cobia caught this season...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/rough-day-edge-3-15-a-314569/


----------



## mbutle8805k (Feb 3, 2014)

Cobia on the edge don't count! Migratory


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

That was you that gave us the big 0? Congrats on the first legal cobia of the year. I heard Full Pull caught a 31 incher that same day


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report ... And with pix.:thumbup:
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## mbutle8805k (Feb 3, 2014)

*This Weekend 3-29-14 & 3-30-14*

Looks like a good weekend to be on the pier or just watch some college basketball.

Seas 3' to 5' Saturday & Sunday


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

With the north wind Sunday the beach side will be flat. Either way we will be out there...


----------

